
Will iTunes Match Let Apple See Your Pirated Music? - Anon84
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/editors/26863/
======
tobylane
Yes, and the labels too. Someone said that the labels want to know which songs
are most pirated (why? It's not like there are any region restrictions). The
article suggests Apple will delete your pirated music (mad, that would suggest
Apple is ignorant of other mp3 stores, ripped CDs), and that users will be
paying twice for legit music. Yes.. pay 69p for a song, pirate some other
music and you'll have to pay $25 a year. Not much really.

